# Blow a Raspberry



## cablino

This is a pretty rare phrase (idiom?) to describe sticking ones toung out and blowing. It is done mostly by children but I guess some adults can do it for, humor?

Simple question, just translation if there is a specific word or maybe there is only a description with several words. If it is a description with several words, do you (natives) feel this is more of a random act that can be summed up than a common action?


----------



## Maroseika

Russian dictionary translates 'to blow/give smb. a raspberry' just as "to express defiance or mockery to smb.', without any attempt to describe how exactly it is performed; besides, 'raspberry' is translated as BE "snorting, sniffing". However I've never seen anybody sniffing with his tongue stuck out, this is rather something from the illustration to a  foreign book for children. 
I don't think therefore there is one word in Russian to describe this action - just because we are sniffing with our tongue inside (at least as far as I know ).


----------



## WordOrder

We do not stick our tongue up and blow in a sign of defiance. We either just stick our tongue up or stick our tongue up and utter a sound like “m-m-m-m”.  That act is called _показ́ать яз́ык_. That's only done by children but sometimes adults does it too. I think, _показ́ать яз́ык _can be used in a figurative sense for a description of someone's defiance to somebody.


----------



## Maroseika

I'm not sure sticking a tongue in Russia means defiance. It rather means: no way!; like hell I will!; you can whistle for it!, or just teasing.
As for the defiance, on my opinion, it is expressed by pure sniffing.


----------



## elemika

Hi everybody,
"Blow a raspberry" is the British equivalent of the "Bronx Cheer" which is a "fart" sound made with the lips
 Fart = пердеть, перднуть
http://www.answers.com/topic/fart
So, "Blow a raspberry" = имитировать губами пердёж
In Italian = "pernacchia" , our dictionary proposes something more elegant: изобразить "нечто непотребное"

Maybe, "выразить свое "фэ" "?


----------



## cablino

So does this idiom exist only in what i am assuming is мат? In English this is defiantly not a rude word and the action is even used sometimes playfully. 

Is it possible to conclude that such a word for the action does not exist? If so Natives is this action one that you may commonly apply to a child character in terms of defiance or not, and would it seem odd to you to see this used to describe a character in a film or book?


Defiance expressed by sniffing? Maybe I am not understanding this either but you mean as just inhaling through your nose deeply? I am not familiar with this at all.


----------



## Maroseika

cablino said:


> So does this idiom exist only in what i am assuming is мат? In English this is defiantly not a rude word and the action is even used sometimes playfully.


It's not an idiom and not 'мат'. Пернуть is quite literal word while rather rude. However I don't beleive any of the natives really means fart when performing this action.



> Is it possible to conclude that such a word for the action does not exist?


Exactly so.




> If so Natives is this action one that you may commonly apply to a child character in terms of defiance or not, and would it seem odd to you to see this used to describe a character in a film or book?


For me it doesn't look odd, but I comprehense it like a foreign custom.




> Defiance expressed by sniffing? Maybe I am not understanding this either but you mean as just inhaling through your nose deeply? I am not familiar with this at all.


No, what I mean is exactly what you have described but no tongue involved. Maybe 'sniffing' is not the best word, but I cannot recollect any better. You are blowing out with your lips vibrating. What do you call it in English?


----------



## elemika

> Is it possible to conclude that such a word for the action does not exist?


Yes, I agree with Maroseika, we don't use such action in  everyday life and we haven't a special term for it.


----------



## cablino

Maoseika - I guess the most common word would be blowing.

Thanks to all for your explanations. I was wondering if this had a similiarity to the thought process of only Russian vs. only English speakers pertaining to the word огрец, in English cucumber or pickle. In English we distinguish between these two and in Russian we do not. This therefore may leave an absence of thought process or creativity without further explanation.


----------



## elemika

By the way, I asked friends of my son who sometimes do "blowing a raspberry" (as usual, with negative connotation) how would they call it, and
they couldn't give me a clear answer. They told me: we don't call it, we just do it. And the youngest one (he is 12) proposed "пфукать".
Maybe, he is close.
My search through yandex shows:
В последнее время стали пфукать, аж слюни летят в разные стороны....
Люблю пфукать ему в живот и чтобы он смеялся от щекотки.......
Лег сам и тут же заснул, пфукая губами, пугая мелких лесных мух.....
Oн начинает радостно дрыгать ручками и ножками, пофыркивает и «пфукает» губками......

  But I doubt that we can find this verb in the dictionary...


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> "пфукать".


But пфукать seems to have nothing to do with raspberry, i.e. sticking one's tongue out.


----------



## Maroseika

cablino said:


> I was wondering if this had a similiarity to the thought process of only Russian vs. only English speakers pertaining to the word огурец, in English cucumber or pickle. In English we distinguish between these two and in Russian we do not.


In Russian we always do (пикули). However both _pickle _and пикули do not mean огурец but 'a solution or bath for preserving' (MW) or marinated vegetables. Therefore _pickle _may mean 'marinated cucumber' only in the very narrow sense.


----------



## elemika

Ahh,
then try  "пфукать так, чтобы слюни летели", without "sticking one's tongue out"


----------



## Awwal12

Easily. And some people can do that just speaking, for example, without any "пфукание". )


----------



## elemika

Beh,
it's not my day ...
Let this wonderful action be nameless


----------



## xist

литературное - "сделать неприличный звук губами*"*


----------



## Maroseika

xist said:


> литературное - "сделать неприличный звук губами*"*


Not exactly, because the tongue is not used for this action in Russia.


----------

